# Ewig - Willkommen 2013



## Nrocs (25 Juli 2021)

Habe bei einem PC-Wechsel offenbar das Video "Ewig - Willkommen 2013 - Sieh mich an" mit Jeanette Biedermann verloren und kann nun im Internet keine HQ-Version davon finden... hat das hier eventuell irgendjemand gespeichert und wäre so nett es hochzuladen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Juli 2021)

Nrocs schrieb:


> Habe bei einem PC-Wechsel offenbar das Video "Ewig - Willkommen 2013 - Sieh mich an" mit Jeanette Biedermann verloren und kann nun im Internet keine HQ-Version davon finden... hat das hier eventuell irgendjemand gespeichert und wäre so nett es hochzuladen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!



ich hoffe du überlebst es und wirst keine größeren Schäden davon tragen:WOW::WOW:


----------

